# Did this Summer suck for you too?



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2013)

For me, Summer is my favorite season for movies. Usually, the majority of my top 10 favorite movies of the year comes in the summer.

Why not Winter? Oscar bait usually isn't my thing.
Why not fall? Even though this is horror movie season, usually those horror movies suck. Plus, it contains September which is a dump month. 
Spring is meh.

But this summer, EVERYTHING has disappointed me. The only movies which I've really liked/loved are "Star Trek: Into Darkness" (which many people don't like as much), "This is the End" and "The Conjuring". 

While I wouldn't call "Iron Man 3", "Man of Steel", "The Wolverine", etc. bad or anything, they just didn't leave a major impression on me. I expected more, but found myself enjoying "World War Z" and "Fast and the Furious 6" (movies which I had low expectations for) more than those films. 

"Pacific Rim", my most anticipated movie of the year, was reasonably enjoyable but sort of unmemorable. "Elysium" hasn't been getting very good reviews and even the positive ones expressed disappointment, so Im lowering my expectations heavily. 

I've been accused of being a snooty critic who doesn't appreciate anything due to my disappointments of the Summer...The guy who likes zombie sushi and rubber dinosaurs is a snooty critic? It takes a lot to piss me off. But this summer has left me feeling irritated about cinema in general. Actually, this year kinda sucks overall, but the summer usually provides the highlights.

So is anyone else as annoyed as I am? Or have I become the snooty (fake) critic of Narutoforums.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

Elysium getting bad reviews isn't daunting. Not after seeing and loving the critically panned Only God Forgives.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2013)

not for me This Is The End and Pacific Rim were really good movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Elysium getting bad reviews isn't daunting. Not after seeing and loving the critically panned Only God Forgives.



Immediately after posting that, I sort of regretted it as I disagreed with critics about "District 9" (which I thought was overrated). So why I'd think I'd agree with critics here....I dunno.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyway, it has been a pretty disappointing Summer in some regards. I was expecting both Iron Man 3 and Man of Steel to be credits to their genre and ended up panning both. However, I more or less got exactly what I wanted out of Pacific Rim, so that compensates. Only God Forgives was great too. Now I just need Elysium to get an A too and all three of the films I really cared about in the Summer months will have passed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

Really bad summer.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2013)

not really.

I liked Iron Man 3, Star Trek, Wolverine, and Pacific Rim. I'd call that a successful summer season. I might be able to appreciate Man of Steel more on a second viewing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 3, 2013)

Summer churned out Before Midnight though. That's my favourite of the year.

And Only God Forgives is really good. Nothing like the trailers suggest but still really well-done nonetheless.

While the others range from passable to pure abortion.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

Before Midnight came out last year though, right?


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 3, 2013)

January in the festivals, set in May for a theatrical release.

It's a summer pic alright.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought it played in Toronto last year.  Might be wrong though I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

I looked it up.  Guess you are right.  It was Sundance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2013)

I thogh Iron man 3 and Pacific Rim, I Might See Wolverine tomorrow and every one tells me its great


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2013)

Last year is pretty hard to top. This year is quite bad.

My top 3 so far:
The Place Beyond the Pines
The Conjuring
The Wolverine


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

1) Only God Forgives

2) Pacific Rim

3) Stoker


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

i've quite enjoyed this summer.  watched oblivion, star trek, conjuring, PR, after earth, iron man.

most were pretty good, creative  and original.  comic movies are out of hand, and there is just too many, and the marvel and DC have tons of materiel to dump on the movie watching audience, but it's not all quality.

the fact that this summer hasn't been a good year is unfortunate, and that grown ups 2 did well, i mean...


i don't know what u people have to say for urself.    Pacific Rim had trouble making it's money domestically, and many sci fi movies bombed, i suspect elysium will too.

Another poster wrote that he was surprised futurama the show is getting cancelled, but he hasn't watched the show in a long time.  well, when it gets replaced with some shitty reality show, u'll know who to blame, ur dang self!


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 4, 2013)

im poor so this summer sucked i only got to see iron man 3(for someone who's broke, its odd that i saw it twice, then?) and the first time i saw it i thought it was a little bad. then the second time i saw it i just decided to enjoy myself and i suppose it was better.

last summer i only got to see the avengers, too. but that was pretty epic. 



if i had money, i would watch star trek, man of steel, wolverine, and pacific rim.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

at least MOS had a budget, the money was definitely spent.  wolverine was nothing but a prelogue to DOFP from what i've been reading.  that's a waste of money, time, talent, etc..


----------



## teddy (Aug 4, 2013)

So far i'd say i enjoyed im3, pacific rim, and the conjuring. it was a fairly good summer for me. getting ready to see the wolverine later today since i heard some good things about that too



MartialHorror said:


> While I wouldn't call "Iron Man 3", "Man of Steel", "The Wolverine", etc. bad or anything, they just didn't leave a major impression on me. I expected more, but found myself enjoying "World War Z" and *"Fast and the Furious 6"* (movies which I had low expectations for) more than those films.



:33


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2013)

> wolverine was nothing but a prelogue to DOFP from what i've been reading. that's a waste of money, time, talent, etc..



Whoever told you that is full of shit.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 4, 2013)

ah yeah i also wanted to see fast and furious 6 and world war z!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Whoever told you that is full of shit.



it's what i gather from the discussion on the movie.  i'd be sitting around looking at alien head waiting to see the post credits scene.  

also , fast and the furious 6 :smfh


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 4, 2013)

It kinda sucks for me in the movie depeartment because the one theatre that was close to my house didn't show any of the movies I wanted to watch ( MOS, Iron Man 3, World War Z etc) and now it is closed for the summer and the one that works only in the summer isn't going to show anything that interest me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

^fringe 

world war z, good original story.  wolverine=hugh jackman making constipated gnarling faces and flexing his biceps at the camera.  U know, RDJ  just had to be funny and say his lines right to make iron man work 

i'm sorry, i'm not a fan of wolverine-cinema version


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it's what i gather from the discussion on the movie.  i'd be sitting around looking at alien head waiting to see the post credits scene.
> 
> also , fast and the furious 6 :smfh



Not sure which discussion boards you follow, but general feedbacks I've been reading are mostly positive.

The alien head (or rather, the owner of it) happens to be one of the coolest things in the movie, and you will beg the movie not to end when the credits come up.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 4, 2013)

Eh, it hasn't been too bad. I'm one of the 5 or so people who really enjoyed Iron Man 3 though.

Pacific Rim was slightly underwhelming, but I still enjoyed it.

Man of Steel was the only real disappointment for me.

I'm quite excited for The Wolverine. General feedback seems positive to me.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 4, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> For me, Summer is my favorite season for movies. Usually, the majority of my top 10 favorite movies of the year comes in the summer.
> 
> Why not Winter? Oscar bait usually isn't my thing.
> Why not fall? Even though this is horror movie season, usually those horror movies suck. Plus, it contains September which is a dump month.
> ...



Django? I know it can be seen as last year but in truth it fell into this year as well.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 4, 2013)

What big films were there last summer, barring Avengers (and TDKR :ho)?

Too lazy to look.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 4, 2013)

@Martial - Did you see Fruitvale Station yet?

My Most Enjoyable Summer 2013 Movies

1. This Is The End
2. Iron Man 3
3. Fruitvale Station


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2013)

Worst summer of all time guys.  Mainly because the summer was really dependent on Man of Steel and it turned out to be just okay.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 4, 2013)

1. Pacific Rim
2. Iron Man 3
3. This is the End / Man of Steel

Great year for genre nerd movies. And we get winter soldier and dark world, later so, personally loving it. 

Even the movies that i thought were stupid like star trek and fast moved fast enough that the plot was negligible. Only movies i didn't want to see but ended up seeing anyway was fast and after earth, though neither made me bleed my eyeballs out in frustration. 

Not looking forward to the next couple of months of indie art house shit.

As far as this season being forgettable... well I kinda found the Avengers forgettable after immensely enjoying that. At this point movies are inferior to tv shows in every way save for special effects, so to me a good to great movie is something that 

A. Doesn't piss me off 
B. Shows me something I can't watch on TV

And no not paying to go see wolverine.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2013)

Fast and the Furious 6 was also a am enjoyable movie


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2013)

THE WORST SUMMER OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2013)

Summer isn't really ever good in getting quality flicks worth remembering so I'm not phased

this year was worse than past ones though


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm prepared for the worst Autumn of all time too.  Look at the schedule.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

Pacific Rim > All


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 4, 2013)

Worst in a longtime.


----------



## Dil (Aug 4, 2013)

I've enjoyed Fast and Furious 6, Only God Forgives, The Purge, Pacific Rim, This Is The End, The wolverine and Oblivion so far. I didn't like Iron Man 3 or the Man of Steel, and Hangover 3 was a huge dissapointment, I was a fan of the first movie. Have yet to see World War Z.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 4, 2013)

This is the End was the best movie I saw that came out in the Summer, so yeah, it's the shittiest Summer for movies probably with in a decades time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

No, I haven't scene that Fruitville Station or whatever it's called. Not my kind of movie. 

Also, I agree with Yasha that you're underselling Wolverine dude. I didn't care for the movie, but the only DoFP set-up is the stinger. Granted, the stinger was more exciting than the rest of the movie...so...no wonder thats all everyone talks about.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

i've been very hard on wolverine, read ur review, and what u caught on to about it, that soap opera aspect, absolutely killed the whole portrayal for me.  the script went thru some studio execs hands who said "hugh jackman can bring flocks of women into the theatre if we spend 15 minutes of the movie on a love story, it's worth the money" ..  nevermind the fact that it killed the story and character, to me it did anyway.  

i made fun of it the first go round, but all i'll ever remember wolverinerigins for is a chance to see jackman's full naked ass which: 1. i didn't need 2. I'm thinking there is no other movie with full jackman ass, which says more about this world than i want to right now.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, there wasn't even one movie to interest me this summer. There's going to be Kick Ass 2 though so there's still hope.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Elysium getting bad reviews isn't daunting. Not after seeing and loving the critically panned Only God Forgives.



It's amusing to me that you would understand this concept more than Martial.

I've given up on trying to play my anti-critic warrior shtick, because the fact of the matter is, the West is filled with too many undecided, brain-dead schmucks that think that critiquing and rating films boils down to a specific science. Sure, you can apply that thought level to the technical side of filmmaking, but that's one thing about 'Elysium' that is being unanimously praised across the board. Audiences here need everything spoon-fed to them; the thought of going into a film and judging it based on its own merit, and what personally piques their interests, is something a lot of people are afraid to do. They act like if they unabashedly love a film that has a 35% rating on Rotten Tomatoes then they'll be laughed at and mocked by their friends who only love films based on how high their RT percentage is. That's not a real fun way of approaching the medium, IMO.

Anyway, most people on these boards are little kids who need to be told what to think. They have no personality of their own and they're terrified what their friends might say if they liked something that wasn't "cool", so they need ammunition to validate their opinion. "It's got 90% on RT so it might be good, right? Right?"

They look to sites like RT, metacritic and IMDB to tell them what to think. Half the time, they don't even have to see the movie in question. "Wow, 7.8, it must be good. I'm gonn'a rate it 9/10 because I already know it's an amazing movie"

These bottom-feeding ninnies need to have their viewing cards revoked until they've developed their own personality enough that they can think for themselves.

If critic ratings were the only thing that mattered when it comes to enjoying films, then movies like 'Blade Runner', John Carpenter's 'The Thing', 'Starship Troopers', 'Night of the Hunter', etc, etc. would've never gone on to become the timeless classics that they are.

And if that's not enough; Roger Ebert, the man who was considered to be the critic of all critics, shamelessly bashed anyone that enjoyed 'Transformers 2'--while claiming something along the lines that if anyone happened to enjoy it, "film by film, I hope they climb a personal ladder into the realm of better films, until their standards improve." Yet this is the same friend that gave 'Speed 2' and a three-star rating and a seal of approval, in spite of the fact that it's one of the worst sequels ever made, and is most definitely just as bad--if not worse--than 'Transformers 2.'

TLR: watch films for yourself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

> It's amusing to me that you would understand this concept more than Martial.



Huh? The only reason I brought that up was critics adored "District 9" and the reviewers only seem disappointed because "Elysium" isn't as good as "District 9". It's not that "Elysium" is getting bad reviews. It's just getting lukewarm reviews.

I'm like the only one on the forum who thought "District 9" was overrated, so their thoughts don't tend to reflect my own (and vice versa). 



> Well, there wasn't even one movie to interest me this summer. There's going to be Kick Ass 2 though so there's still hope.



I dont know. The trailers haven't done anything for me and I read the comic it was based off of. I didn't like the comic at all. It was...just too dark. It would not translate very well into a movie at all. But then again, the movie does kinda look like its playing loose with the source material.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

This summer appears to have made your mainstream film reviews even more horrible than usual, MH.

Stick to your bread and butter, the dependable direct to BluRay DVD market.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

Detective said:


> This summer appears to have made your mainstream film reviews even more horrible than usual, MH.
> 
> Stick to your bread and butter, the dependable direct to BluRay DVD market.



NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

*Gets dragged into the darkness by the realm of direct-to-DVD Steven Seagal movies*


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Gets dragged into the darkness by the realm of direct-to-DVD Steven Seagal movies*



You can never go wrong with Steven Seagal films, especially when you factor in their signature unnecessary neck snapping kill counts.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes this summer hasn't been up to my expectations, but you're either ignorant or high as fuck to think many people didn't like Star Trek Into Darkness. On any review website in existence User reviews and Critic reviews for ST:ID are some of the highest of the year thus far. Not to mention there wasn't a significant drop off from the 1st to the sequel which is common with second movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2013)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Yes this summer hasn't been up to my expectations, but you're either ignorant or high as fuck to think many people didn't like Star Trek Into Darkness. On any review website in existence User reviews and Critic reviews for ST:ID are some of the highest of the year thus far. Not to mention there wasn't a significant drop off from the 1st to the sequel which is common with second movies.



If this is a response to me, I praised that as one of the better movies. It was one of the few flicks that met/exceeded my expectations.


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2013)

This summer has been a bit on the disappointing side.  Besides Iron Man 3, Star Trek Into Darkness, and Pacific Rim nothing really impressed me.  Elysium is pretty much the only upcoming movie that I'm looking forward to.


----------

